# B 927



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

I was at Fleetwood yesterday and was lucky enough to see the trawler B 927 coming up the Wyre estuary. Unfortunately couldn,t see a name on her, she tied up to a buoy mid stream, maybe to wait for the tide to enter the dock. Anyone any information on the B 927?


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

It could be a mussel dredger,Drie Gebroeders built 1922 De Korte,30.98m with 300kw Cat.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Could it be this one as Tommy suggests

Drie Gebroeders

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=87332&title=drie-gebroeders-b927&cat=684

Regards

Bob


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Tommy/Bob, Thanks for the info definitely the same trawler I saw the other day. I could see she had her booms out as she passed the Wyre Light so possibly dredging for mussels as she came up the estuary. Built in 1922 and still going strong.......brilliant, Thanks Alan.


----------

